# 4GB or more amd64



## joag (Sep 29, 2010)

I have an Intel dp35dp motherboard, Celeron dual core 1.6GHz and 6Gigs of RAM. If I use 4 GIGs or more the system crashes, it doesn't respond so I have to press the reset buttom. At the beginning I thought it was a memory issue but after placing 4Gigs of brand new modules I realized the issue is with the OS. I'm running amd64. If I use 2Gigs or less the system works just fine. 

I installed amd64 because I want to use the tinderbox port in order to make some builds but this is issue is bothering me . I had i386 before with 6Gigs or RAM with no problems but you guys know what happen after 3.xxx Gigs . 

I think this is a bug in the 64Bit build and my current hardware as I've installed twice and tested with brand new memories. I hope this can help in someway.

By the way I've tested this several days and with the 2Gigs it never crashes.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 29, 2010)

Could you more specify the models you used? Are they all the same. Did you pair them according to the guidelines of the user's manual?


----------



## joag (Sep 29, 2010)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> Could you more specify the models you used? Are they all the same. Did you pair them according to the guidelines of the user's manual?



The model is OCZ OCZ2RPR8004GK 4 GB (2 x 2 GB) Reaper Series DDR2 800MHz Memory Kit, but  it is happening also with the original modules that came when I bought the parts to assemble the  computer.

This never happen while using i386 and now with the amd64 happens only when I have more than 2Gigs of RAM, I've not tried 3Gigs as I have 2Gigs modules.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 29, 2010)

So just to be sure, did you install both memories in Channel A (the blue and the black slot the closest to the CPU)?


----------



## joag (Sep 29, 2010)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> So just to be sure, did you install both memories in Channel A (the blue and the black slot the closest to the CPU)?



You are kidding me right , I need dual channel or better said I'd like dual channel, if you install memories the way you said you'll have the system to post and work but without dual channel support.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 29, 2010)

I checked the manual of your motherboard and that's the way you should connect it, if you use two DIMMs of 2GB AND want to have dual channel mode. 
The label Channel A and Channel B does not refer to what dual channel means.

If you have want to use three DIMMs:



> If you want to use three DIMMs in a dual-channel configuration, install a matched pair
> of DIMMs equal in speed and size in DIMM 0 (blue) and DIMM 1 (black) of channel A.
> Install a DIMM equal in speed and total size of the DIMMs installed in channel A in
> either DIMM 0 or DIMM 1 of channel B (see Figure 15)."



From the Intel User's guide.

So if I understand this correctly you cannot use three equal memories. Thus you need to add a fourth one which is exactly the same as the three others.


----------



## joag (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not using three I'm using either four or two so you should refer to the manual under sections using 2 or fours, page 35 http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/pdf/Intel_DP35DPM_Product_Guide.pdf.

In any case thanks for your help.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2010)

joag said:
			
		

> The model is OCZ OCZ2RPR8004GK 4 GB (2 x 2 GB) Reaper Series DDR2 800MHz Memory Kit, but  it is happening also with the original modules that came when I bought the parts to assemble the  computer.



Have you got the latest BIOS?


----------



## joag (Sep 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Have you got the latest BIOS?



As far as I remember yes but to be sure I'll check in few hours once I get home.


----------



## joag (Sep 30, 2010)

The latest one is 0572 but I can't upgrade it failed with error 0x8000.....F, 1310, I tried using the iso provided by intel which uses a linux boot loader, and tried the iFlash which I have to create either a cd or usb with a win98boot boot files and both methods failed the update , I think I'll need to live with 2GB for a while. 

I think is time to upgrade to DDR3, I've been delaying this but now is the time .


----------



## User23 (Sep 30, 2010)

I trust in what you say but it is hard to believe that this should have something to do with change from FreeBSD i386 to AMD64.



> I had i386 before with 6Gigs or RAM with no problems but you guys know what happen after 3.xxx Gigs .



And after switching to AMD64 without changing anything on the hardware the system freezes?

---

That must be a hardware problem i guess. 

OCZ modules are known for sometimes not supporting the timings as printed in their manual.

I would try to read out the EPP Profiles from the modules and set the timings by hand in your BIOS, if the BIOS give you this options.
If the fastest profile wont run, try the next slower profile.

I know only one program to read out the EPP Profiles: CPU-Z for Windows


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2010)

joag said:
			
		

> The latest one is 0572 but I can't upgrade it failed with error 0x8000.....F, 1310, I tried using the iso provided by intel which uses a linux boot loader, and tried the iFlash which I have to create either a cd or usb with a win98boot boot files and both methods failed the update , I think I'll need to live with 2GB for a while.



A failed BIOS update might or might not be a bad sign, but feels bad.  You could put 4G in and use i386 to get about 3.5G.


----------



## joag (Sep 30, 2010)

I installed Linux and it works pretty neat with those 6GB of ram I have, The only issue now is that I'll have to create a vm to do what I wanted to do with the FreeBSD host . At least now I'm 100% sure the issue is with the FreeBSD amd64 build. Maybe it's compatibility with my hardware and that OS but I think developers should take a look at this as I'm using 8.1 and maybe this build has something wrong.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2010)

If you want developers to take a look you'll have to go to the freebsd-amd64 mailing list (or file a PR). This is mainly a user forum.


----------



## joag (Oct 1, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If you want developers to take a look you'll have to go to the freebsd-amd64 mailing list (or file a PR). This is mainly a user forum.



http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr...&responsible=&multitext=&originator=&release=

I have this link but I don't know exactly how to issue the pr, can you give a clue here?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 1, 2010)

Wrong link, that's a search of the PR database.  The higher level is the "Report A Bug" link on the main page where you can search or enter a new PR.

(I entered a PR a while back to change that misleading link name to "Bug Database".  Hey, a chance to test the new PR tags: PR www/149446.)


----------



## Zare (Oct 1, 2010)

I have DP35DP and DQ35JO, both work without problems with 6-8GB RAM on 64-bit FreeBSD.
However, i have had problems with integrated VGA on DQ35JO, 32-bit FreeBSD and > 4GB RAM. Nevertheless, that seems irrelevant here.


----------



## joag (Oct 1, 2010)

Zare said:
			
		

> I have DP35DP and DQ35JO, both work without problems with 6-8GB RAM on 64-bit FreeBSD.
> However, i have had problems with integrated VGA on DQ35JO, 32-bit FreeBSD and > 4GB RAM. Nevertheless, that seems irrelevant here.



What version of amd64 do you have? Mine is 8.1.


----------



## danbi (Oct 7, 2010)

I run amd64 with 8GB on DQ35JO, but don't use the integrated graphics. The system sees lots of beating and has always been rock solid.

What other hardware do you have in this system? Some hardware may not work well with more memory. Leaving only 2GB "solves" this problem. Also, do you have any specific BIOS settings?


----------



## joag (Oct 8, 2010)

danbi said:
			
		

> I run amd64 with 8GB on DQ35JO



Are you running FreeBSD 8.1 or 8.0, maybe earlier, I have 8.1 and as I've mentioned in a prev post I know have ubuntu 10.04, same hardware same settings, same 6GB of memory and there is no problem at all so my guess is that 8.1 has to be with the issue or at least a combination of 8.1 + my hardware.

In any case I like FreeBSD a lot so my goal is now to virtualize i386 as for some reason I can't create a 64bit VM on virtualbox (maybe I need a cpu that handles virtualization )and tune it the way I want to make it simple for noobs so more people can install and use FreeBSD.


----------



## danbi (Oct 8, 2010)

I have run almost all releases (-stable) after 6.2 on that same hardware. It went trough 8.0 and 8.1 and is actually tracking -stable.

Never tried with 6GB RAM. My system has Core 2 Duo E6300 processor, but I don't think this is relevant. Do you have other hardware in there? Maybe dmesg output may help someone notice something unusual.


----------



## joag (Oct 9, 2010)

danbi said:
			
		

> It went trough 8.0 and 8.1 and is actually tracking -stable.
> Never tried with 6GB RAM.



Perfect now I have one person who have 8.1 installed, We are getting closer now , I'd like to know what amount of ram you have installed in the system, is it 8GB as you mentioned in a previous answer or this one is running with less than or equal to 4.

If you have more or equal to 4 it'd be hardware related + 8.1, right now I can't uname -a or dmesg, as I've mentioned already I have ubuntu 10.04 in this hardware and it's running flawlessly. 

I think I'd like to know the amount of ram you have with 8.1 and after this the moderator can close the post as we won't get anywhere as the current 8.1 is virtualized under virtualbox.

In any case thanks for you help.


----------



## danbi (Oct 11, 2010)

This system has 8 GB of RAM and never had problems with any version of FreeBSD. Before going to amd64 it was running fine with i386 PAE kernel (6.x). It was running amd64 on versions 6.4 (or perhaps also 6.3), 7.1-7.2 and 8.0-8.1.


----------



## joag (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot danbi, I think at this point We can close the the post, the issue is then a combination of my hw + 8.1. Eventually I'm going to replace my desktop computer with ddr3 and this one is going to be used for virtualization.


----------

